# Saturdays edge report



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Went out Sat. to the edge for some BFT and grouper. Seas were a foot or so but waves were only 20 feet apart or so which made for a bumpy ride out. Did about 18 miles and hour and got to the edge around 0900.

Started chumming and chuncking and it didn't take long for the bonita and kings to show up. Couldn't even keep the free line out it was going off so much with bonita and kings. Once this wasn't our target fish we put it away for a while. 

Had a GOOD grouper take one line into the rocks and lost him. Got a 1/2" short AJ and a 6' Hammerhead also. Seas starting picking up to around 3' and hung around about another 30-45 minutes. 

Was able to get one BFT out of all the bonitas and kings. You never had to put the freeline down. Just cast it out and wait about 10-15 seconds and fish on.

Slow ride in and a little hairy. Took our time though and every thing was cool. Needed to do 330 to get back but ended up on 000 and 030 a lot due to the seas. Saw one of the big sail ships heading to the pass.

Keep two kings for smoking and the BFT. 

Now a question. The seas were out of the south and we anchored past the edge structure a little but all our chum was heading north of course. When on the edge is it better to have your chum slick going out over the deep water instead of north? I think this is why it was so hard to get the BFT. Don't the like to stay on the south side of the edge more then the north side?


----------



## samiams (Feb 3, 2008)

I would say deep but if you got one bft there was more around and you were doing it right. JMHO


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

Was just wondering how big is your boat? I have a 24' Trophy and have not wandered out that far yet. When you said it was a little hairy coming back , how big were the waves/ Thanks


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

just add water said:


> Was just wondering how big is your boat? I have a 24' Trophy and have not wandered out that far yet. When you said it was a little hairy coming back , how big were the waves/ Thanks


 
Its a 1989 250 sportsman, 25 feet. Seas were 3.5 to 4 feet on the way back. It wasn't a bad ride coming back but you had to watch out and not let the wave throw you into the wave in front of you and make you broach.

As we got closer to the sand bar the seas were confussed and you had to look for them rouge seas. Some were 6 feet and was coming in from a 60 degree different angle. This was about 5 miles out.

We were doing 19 MPH and only had 2100 Rpms on the engines, then would have to pull back before being pushed into the wave in front of us. 

It gets hairy when you slid off the wave and head into a wave that is above your head while in the trough let me tell you. 

IF the the waves would have been crashing we could have been in a world of CRAP!!!:thumbdown::thumbdown:

Let me tell you, gas milage SUCKED on that trip.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

What water depth were you in? I'm surprised to hear that kings are still around.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Any pics Murph?


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Murph

When you get the Kings and Bobo's on top like that often the bft will be under them. Next time along with your floaters add a couple rigs with 2-3oz wieghs and let them down 20-50'. I've had good luck with that.


----------

